

Under-challenged web dev looking for work - tommaxwell

Hi HN readers,<p>After spending 7 months building a startup with my friend that I subsequently chose to end development of, I&#x27;m looking for some work to make some extra money and keep my mind working.<p>Since moving on from my startup I&#x27;ve found myself under-inspired, under-challenged, and feeling lazy with no commitments or projects to work on.<p>I&#x27;m mostly a front-end dev, but taught myself Rails and built out the backend of the startup I was working on. I hosted it on Heroku with a PostgreSQL database. It wasn&#x27;t really necessary, but for our blog I chose to use a Rails CMS, and hosted it on Digital Ocean with Nginx and Unicorn managing requests.<p>Below are some examples of my work.<p>My personal blog, which is responsive -- it takes inspiration from other blogging platforms but I wrote all the code from scratch. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.tommaxwell.me<p>My personal site, which is also responsive and written from scratch:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tommaxwell.me<p>I also have some projects on my Github profile that I worked on. Chakra is the Rails app that I wrote all myself.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tommaxwell<p>I have a solid understanding of OO JavaScript, CSS3, responsive design, Rails, and more. Preferably the projects I&#x27;m looking for are front-end oriented.<p>You can also find me around the web:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;tommaxwelll
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@tommaxwelll<p>If anyone has any small projects -- maybe even some small work here and there that you need done -- I&#x27;d love to talk to you.<p>tommaxwell95@gmail.com
======
lutusp
Suggestions:

> 18-year old web dev looking for work

1\. Don't tell people your age.

> Since severing ties with my cofounder I've found myself under-inspired,
> under-challenged, and feeling lazy with no commitments or projects to work
> on. On top of that I'm lonely, since I don't live near my friends.

2\. Don't put out a lot of personal stuff. Just describe what you're good at
and let people draw their own conclusions. I say this because people who might
hire you will want to see evidence of your personal drive and focus on work
and technology, not how lonely you are.

I wish you the best of luck.

~~~
Axsuul
+1 on age. Also, don't tell people your ethnicity.

~~~
lutusp
> Also, don't tell people your ethnicity.

Or gender, while we're on the topic of things to avoid. :)

~~~
S4M
In fact, don't tell people anything that is not related to the skills you are
bringing on the table.

